# Blue silkies



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

If i breed blue silkies what will i come out withh? Blue. Splash. Etc???


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I've got that somewhere, let me look. I'll be right back!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I had Blue, Black and Splash silkies, and asked the same question on another forum, and this is the answer that I got:

Heres the breeding basics for Silkie colours that you could throw off:

Blue X Blue = Blues, Blacks and Splashes 
Blue X Splash = Blues and Splashes 
Blue X Black = Blues and Blacks
Black X Splash = Blues 
Splash X Splash = Splash 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> I had Blue, Black and Splash silkies, and asked the same question on another forum, and this is the answer that I got:
> 
> Heres the breeding basics for Silkie colours that you could throw off:
> 
> ...


Wat if i bred a blue with a white?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

EdisNiksic said:


> Wat if i bred a blue with a white?


I guess a splash, since white is one of the colors accepted in a splash. I didn't have white, so that wasn't included in the color mix options that he gave me!!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks fuzziebutt!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Way to go Fuzziebutt, you are correct! Here is the breakdown by percentage;

Blue Poultry Genetics:

Blue X Blue = 50% Blue, 25% Black, 25% Splash
Blue X Black = 50% Blue, 50% Black
Blue X Splash = 50% Blue, 50% Splash
Black X Black = 100% Black
Splash X Splash = 100% Splash
Splash X Black = 100% Blue

If you breed a Blue to a pure White the offspring will still equal Blue's and White's but may not be 50/50 since the white is "pure"!!! Could be 60/40 (more white than blue). Hope this helps reinforce Fuzzie's reply!!! Keep us posted on the results.


----------

